# TV über Netzwerk ?



## ZweiA (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute
Ich hab ne TV Karte in meinem Rechner, ich hab in einem Anderen Raum einen Laptop,dieser Laptop hat ein heimnetzwerk mit dem normalen Rechner.
Den Drucker kann man ja bekannter weise über ein Netzwerk betreiben, aber wie ist das mit meiner TV Karte kann ich an meinem Laptop die Sender einstellen und die Ports( S-Video, Composite, VideoIn/out) steuern?

Hab an meinem Laptop nur einen Video Out,leider kein In

Danke im Vorraus

ZweiA


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (2. Mai 2004)

Hi

Naja, es gibt sogenannte Stream-Server. Da könntest du als Quelle deine TV-Karte einstellen. Aber da kannst du dann immer nur auf dem Kanal sehen, welcher eingestellt ist. Wie genau das funktioniert kann ich dir leider nicht sagen weil ich selber zu wenig Erfahrung mit Stream-Servern habe.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Spacemonkey (3. Mai 2004)

Wenn du dich mit Linux auskennst gäbe es ne Möglichkeit.

Gehe mal auf den Link hier ,das ist ein nettes Tutorial

Stream


----------



## ZweiA (3. Mai 2004)

Hi

Linux is für mich ein echtes Problem:-( 
Ich hab mir das mal auf die Platte gepackt, aber bei der Installation des Grafiktreibers war ich schon mit meinem Latein am ende 

Ich hab gehört, das es ein Programm gibt, das VLC heisst.
Hab mir das Programm aber noch nicht angesehn.

Danke für eure Hilfe
Bin weiterhin für andere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## FrankO (3. Mai 2004)

bei Heise (ct) gabs da mal ein Projekt mit Linux, die Software VLC gibts aber für mehrere Betriebssysteme
schau doch einfach mal unter: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
vielleicht hilft das ja schon 
viele Grüße


----------



## ZweiA (3. Mai 2004)

JA
Genau sowas hab ich gesucht.
Danke euch für die schnelle Hilfe. 

Mfg ZweiA


----------



## BLK (7. Mai 2004)

*VLC im Netzwerk*

Hi,

ich war auch auf der Suche einer Software die das kann, das einzige was ich gefunden habe war VLC, allerdings läuft das bei uns im netzwerk nicht. Habe alles möglich installiert und ausprobiert aber ich kriege es nicht zum laufen.
Rechner XP und W2k, Karte ist die Win-TV Nexus-s. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre echt klasse....

Gruß BLK


----------



## StanleyK (8. Mai 2004)

Kenn mich damit zwar nicht aus, aber ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, das vlc nur 2 TV-Karten unterstützt. Einmal Hapauge und noch ne andere.


----------



## Gizmina (8. Mai 2004)

Ich hab n bisschen mit Beyond TV von Snapstream experimentiert. Ich glaub das ist das Richtige für euch.

www.snapstream.com


----------

